# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  YAESU VX-8DR Heavy Duty Submersible 50/144/220/430MHz (ของใหม่)

## Import

*YAESU VX-8DR* Heavy Duty Submersible 50/144/220/430MHz เป็นเครื่องที่ออกแบบมาใช้ในงานที่ทรหดได้ ตัวเครื่องทำจากวัสดุแข็งแรง เครื่องสามารถกันน้ำลึก 1 เมตรในเวลา 30 นาที ลูกเล่นต่างๆมากมายเช่น GPS, APRS, Bluetooth, วัดความสูงของพื้นที่, วัดความกดอากาศ, อุณภูมิ, ฟัง 2 ความถี่พร้อมกัน(ไม่ใช่สลับไปมา แต่เสียงออกมาพร้อมกันเลย) และอื่นอีกมากมาย (สามารถส่งย่าน 220 MHz USA version ได้)

*เพิ่มเติม* ออฟชั่นของ VX-8DR ทุกอย่างยินดีรับสั่งนะครับ
- แท่นชาร์จ (CD-41)
- แบตเตอรี่ 1,800 มิลิแอมป์ (FNB-102LI)
- แพคถ่านแบบใช้ถ่านขนาด AA 3 ก้อน (FBA-39)
- อะแด๊ปเตอร์ GPS (CT-136)
- สายอากาศ GPS (FGPS-2)
- ไมโครโฟนนอกแบบมีสาย (MH-74A7A)
- บูทูธติดตั้งในเครื่อง (BU-2)
- ชุดไมโครโฟนหูฟังบูทูธ ทั้งชุดประกอบด้วย.. ตัวไมค์หูฟังไร้สาย+บูทูธติดตั้งในเครื่อง+เครื่องชาร์จหูฟังบูทูธ (BH-2A + BU-2 + CD-40) 


*รายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมตามลิ้งก์นี้* : http://www.yaesu.com/indexvs.cfm?cmd...5&isArchived=0

*รูปภาพ*






*รูปด้านล่างนี้เป็นเครื่องส่วนตัวของผมเอง ถ่ายมาเพื่อโชว์ออฟชั่นเมื่อติดเข้ากับเครื่องแล้วเท่านั้น*
*ติดตั้งความสามารถให้เครื่องด้วย ออฟชั่น GPS สุดเจ๋ง* ออฟชั่นที่เพิ่มขึ้นมาในภาพนี้มี.. ซองหนังแท้, ตัวอะแด๊ปเตอร์ต่อสายอากาศ GPS, สายอากาศ GPS





*ราคา :* 15,500 บาท อุปกรณ์ครบยกกล่องครับ สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 


ส่งคุณ ร.ต.อ.ศันสนะ (พุนพิน) EMS = EI761243186TH  วันที่ 14/03/55 (ซองหนัง, CD-41, FBA-39)
ส่งคุณ ร.ต.อ.สุวัฒน์ (เสนา) EMS = EI960706736TH  วันที่ 04/05/55 (FNB-102LI)
ส่งคุณ ชลัช (อ่อนนุช) EMS = EI015348485TH  วันที่ 25/05/55 (CD-41, FNB-102LI)
ส่งคุณ สุวิชัย (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EJ193542083TH  วันที่ 30/08/55
ส่งคุณ สุวิชัย (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EJ193460469TH  วันที่ 04/09/55 (FBA-39, CT-136, FGPS-2, BU-1, ซองหนัง) 
ส่งคุณ -สงวนชื่อ- (บางกอกน้อย) EMS = EJ400173744TH  วันที่ 13/09/55 (เครื่อง, CT-136, FGPS-2, CD-41, ซองหนัง)
ส่งคุณ ภูวดิษฐ์ (บ้านดู่) EMS = EJ400350740TH  วันที่ 29/10/55 (เครื่อง+ไมโครโฟนนอก)
ส่งคุณ Saithan (สารภี) EMS = EJ400269371TH  วันที่ 04/01/56 (เครื่อง+ซองหนัง)
ส่งคุณ พ.ต.ธีรพล (สุรินทร์) EMS = EJ889328595TH  วันที่ 30/03/56 (เครื่อง, FBA-39, MH-74A7A)
ส่งคุณ ยุทธนา (หนองบัวแดง) EMS = EK261740553TH  วันที่ 04/10/56 (เครื่อง+ซองหนัง)
ส่งคุณ ยุทธนา (หนองบัวแดง) EMS = EK262284311TH  วันที่ 09/10/56 (CD-41, FNB-102LI)
ส่งคุณ น.ท.นัฐวุฒิ (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EK262292817TH  วันที่ 15/10/56 (ซอง+FBA-39)
ส่งคุณ นนทวัฒน์ (รังสิต) EMS = EK262292825TH  วันที่ 15/10/56 (CD-41)
ส่งคุณ ทวีศักดิ์ (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EK262877765TH  วันที่ 16/11/56
ส่งคุณ พิเชษฐ์ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EK490121249TH  วันที่ 20/02/57 (BU-2, ซองหนัง)
ส่งคุณ ชัชชัย (กำแพงแสน) EMS = EK489383137TH  วันที่ 21/03/57 (FNB-102LI)
ส่งคุณ สิทธิรัตน์ (อุดรธานี) EMS = EN689569517TH  วันที่ 03/02/58 (แท่นชาร์จ+แบต)
ส่งคุณ ถิรภัทร (แม่สอด) EMS = EP213336468TH  วันที่ 28/01/59 (CD-41+MH-74A7A)
ส่งคุณ เชาวลิต (กระทู้) EMS = EP200288123TH  วันที่ 24/02/59
ส่งคุณ เชาวลิต (กระทู้) EMS = EP200428452TH  วันที่ 18/03/59 (แบต SBR-14LI)
ส่งคุณ กฤษฏิพงษ์ (บางนา) EMS = EP871225281TH  วันที่ 15/06/59
ส่งคุณ ถิรภัทร (แม่สอด) EMS = EP870728384TH  วันที่ 28/06/59 (แบต SBR-14LI)
ส่งคุณ ถิรภัทร (แม่สอด) EMS = EQ360646656TH  วันที่ 29/06/59 (ซองหนัง)
ส่งคุณ วรพล (บางบัวทอง) EMS = EQ360701074TH  วันที่ 01/07/59
ส่งคุณ เชาวลิต (กระทู้) EMS = EQ896229908TH  วันที่ 15/09/59 (MH-74A7A)
ส่งคุณ หรัณย์ (ราชบุรี) EMS = ER336558528TH  วันที่ 28/0260 (แบต)
ส่งคุณ น.ท.อัครนิธิ (หลักสี่) EMS = ET494418355TH  วันที่ 01/08/60
ส่งคุณ น.ท.อัครนิธิ (หลักสี่) EMS = ER535850094TH  วันที่ 04/08/60 (CD-41)
ส่งคุณ เอกพันธ์ (ยะลา) EMS = ET494545362TH  วันที่ 17/08/60
ส่งคุณ น.ท.อัครนิธิ (หลักสี่) EMS = ED146816359TH  วันที่ 17/08/60 (ซองหนัง) 



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ยุทธนา (หนองบัวแดง) EMS = EK261740553TH  วันที่ 04/10/56 (เครื่อง+ซองหนัง)
ส่งคุณ ยุทธนา (หนองบัวแดง) EMS = EK262284311TH  วันที่ 09/10/56 (CD-41, FNB-102LI)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ น.ท.นัฐวุฒิ (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EK262292817TH  วันที่ 15/10/56 (ซอง+FBA-39)
ส่งคุณ นนทวัฒน์ (รังสิต) EMS = EK262292825TH  วันที่ 15/10/56 (CD-41)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ทวีศักดิ์ (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EK262877765TH  วันที่ 16/11/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พิเชษฐ์ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EK490121249TH  วันที่ 20/02/57 (BU-2, ซองหนัง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชัชชัย (กำแพงแสน) EMS = EK489383137TH  วันที่ 21/03/57 (FNB-102LI)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สิทธิรัตน์ (อุดรธานี) EMS = EN689569517TH  วันที่ 03/02/58 (แท่นชาร์จ+แบต)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ถิรภัทร (แม่สอด) EMS = EP213336468TH  วันที่ 28/01/59 (CD-41+MH-74A7A)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เชาวลิต (กระทู้) EMS = EP200288123TH  วันที่ 24/02/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เชาวลิต (กระทู้) EMS = EP200428452TH  วันที่ 18/03/59 (แบต SBR-14LI)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กฤษฏิพงษ์ (บางนา) EMS = EP871225281TH  วันที่ 15/06/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ถิรภัทร (แม่สอด) EMS = EP870728384TH  วันที่ 28/06/59 (แบต SBR-14LI)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ถิรภัทร (แม่สอด) EMS = EQ360646656TH  วันที่ 29/06/59 (ซองหนัง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วรพล (บางบัวทอง) EMS = EQ360701074TH  วันที่ 01/07/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เชาวลิต (กระทู้) EMS = EQ896229908TH  วันที่ 15/09/59 (MH-74A7A)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ น.ท.อัครนิธิ (หลักสี่) EMS = ET494418355TH  วันที่ 01/08/60

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ น.ท.อัครนิธิ (หลักสี่) EMS = ER535850094TH  วันที่ 04/08/60 (CD-41)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เอกพันธ์ (ยะลา) EMS = ET494545362TH  วันที่ 17/08/60
ส่งคุณ น.ท.อัครนิธิ (หลักสี่) EMS = ED146816359TH  วันที่ 17/08/60 (ซองหนัง)

----------

